

CarWoo (YC S09) Launches CarWoo Version 2 To Keep Car Buyers Even More Informed - pmchiu
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/03/carwoo-launches-carwoo-version-2-to-keep-car-buyers-even-more-informed/

======
grandalf
I bought a car through CarWoo a few months ago after learning about it on HN.
It was an amazing experience. I got a killer deal and will definitely use it
again next time.

Thanks for building it!

~~~
erik_landerholm
Awesome! I'm glad you had a awesome experience. We are constantly striving to
do better.

------
alnayyir
I'm too frugal to buy a new car, what about those that want a used car?

